# Cebit 2017: Neue Kühler, Netzteile, Mainboards und Monitore im Überblick



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cebit 2017: Neue Kühler, Netzteile, Mainboards und Monitore im Überblick*

						Auch wenn die Cebit nicht mehr die Strahlkraft bei PC-Komponenten hat, die sie vielleicht noch vor einigen Jahre hatte, so gibt es doch noch das eine oder andere spannende Gamer-Produkt, das erstmals auf der Messe in Hannover zu sehen war. Wir fassen zusammen, was die PCGH-Redakteure Torsten, Manuel und Alexandros auf der Cebit erlebt haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cebit 2017: Neue Kühler, Netzteile, Mainboards und Monitore im Überblick*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (25. März 2017)

*AW: Cebit 2017: Neue Kühler, Netzteile, Mainboards und Monitore im Überblick*

Ich war heute auch da, es ist diesmal wirklich klein gewesen. Hoffentlich wird das wieder besser.
Auch schade dass es keine neue VR Hardware gab


----------



## SirChris (25. März 2017)

*AW: Cebit 2017: Neue Kühler, Netzteile, Mainboards und Monitore im Überblick*

Einen HDR-Monitor ohne HDR-Content zu präsentieren ist aber auch wie Porsche fahren in der Fußgängerzone.


----------



## hoffgang (18. August 2017)

*AW: Cebit 2017: Neue Kühler, Netzteile, Mainboards und Monitore im Überblick*



SirChris schrieb:


> Einen HDR-Monitor ohne HDR-Content zu präsentieren ist aber auch wie Porsche fahren in der Fußgängerzone.



Man kann damit Frauen beeindrucken? 
Will sagen, letzteres hat wenigstens noch Nebeneffekte.


----------

